

Django-hijack 1.0.2 - philippeowagner

Djangonauts, we released https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;arteria&#x2F;django-hijack 1.0.2 today. Version 1.0.2 comes with a new release mechanism, hijack history, better UI&#x2F;UX and other minor improvements. It&#x27;s ready to install from PyPI.﻿
======
lazyfunctor
Sounds interesting. This could be really useful.

In my previous project for a client I implemented a similar feature (though I
named it masquerade).

Thanks for sharing it.

------
philippeowagner
[https://github.com/arteria/django-hijack](https://github.com/arteria/django-
hijack)

